# Are there conformation events for altered dogs?



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Just wondering if there is opportunity for showing a dog once it's been altered. If so, what titles are available? My dog is a Cdn Champion but obtained this title while with the breeder, before I adopted her and had her spayed. I have no experience with showing so I would ultimately have to go back to our breeder if I decided this was something I wanted to do. I'm just curious.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to say...that dogs who are spayed and neutered can sadly...not show. I'm not a Conformation...know-it-all...I don't know much about it. But, what I do know is that you MUST have your dogs intact. Don't know why, but those are the rules..and you have to play by the rules. 

Caryn


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

There are altered classes in Canada. In the US, altered dogs can be shown in the Veteran's classes but are not eligible for points. And, Juniors can handle altered dogs in Jr. Showmanship, but these classes are judging the youngster's handling, not the dog.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

This is an issue I brought up myself, seems to me that the no altered rule is antiquated. I have argued this with my mother for a long time. She is very involved in showing. I KNOW that the reason is to be able to prolificate the "best of the breed", but it seems to me that if you have a dog that meets all the qualifications for the confirmation ring and you choose not to breed it should be your choice. I always get the same response, why would you choose to alter if you had such a dog? What if you didn't want to deal with the issues that come from not altering, (ie) heats for example. I personally think that the confirmation ring should allow altered dogs, but that is just my opinion and I know this "opens up a HUGE can of worms" among the show people.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

So since she's already attained her Canadian Championship as is now spayed, is this pretty much the end of the road for obtaining titles? I realize she could still do obedience, flyball, agility, etc.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

In the cat world they have classes for altered cats and "pet" cats, which can be mixed breeds. It would be nice to be able to have some events that the adult pet dog owners can participate in to practice handling and getting there dogs "looking like a show dog".


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

just a random question here.... i know for the males its easy to feel around and see if they are neutered.. but what's to stop someone from showing an altered female?? how could they tell?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> just a random question here.... i know for the males its easy to feel around and see if they are neutered.. but what's to stop someone from showing an altered female?? how could they tell?



Very good question. How would the judges know a female dog had been altered? (Not that I am intending to pull a fast one on anyone!)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> Very good question. How would the judges know a female dog had been altered? (Not that I am intending to pull a fast one on anyone!)


LOL just to clarify, thats not what i was suggesting by my question either!!! :


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LOL just to clarify, thats not what i was suggesting by my question either!!! :


The suture line scar can actually be felt subcutaneously.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I wonder why the Golden Club in the US doens't offer altered classes/championships? The Aussie Club does and it seems to be quite popular. If nothing esle, it's a good money maker for the clubs. I guess maybe the CCA was their idea of an altered class for Goldens?

Signed,

Stephanie and Quizzie-No-Nuts (Who sadly, can't even go for the CCA cuz he's too small!)


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> The suture line scar can actually be felt subcutaneously.


Is this the only means they use of verifying that a bitch is in tact? I hope not! I had a laser surgery spay done on Pippa and she has no scar at all on her tummy and I cannot feel bumpiness under the skin either. I know what you are talking about because it was there for the first while after she was spayed.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Jazzy had laser surgery for spay too and there is virtually NO scar. I would defy any judge to find one. Besides a scar I think the only thing would be the handlers honesty

Jazzys Mom


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i would imagine someone involved in showing would not want to take a risk like that... what if one judge doesnt notice.. but the next does? not worth the damage to their reputation.... wonder if anyone has ever tried? lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I recall having heard of a bitch that was exhibited who was spayed. When it was discovered, and I am not sure how, but all awards were disallowed and the handler suspended. It is NOT worth the risk, and I would be very surprised if it were attempted much at all... I'm really not sure what the point would be, anyway.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Wouldn't people start to get suspicious when they were at every show because their bitch never came into heat?

You should try agility!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I have no intentions of showing her as she's already attained her Championship, I was just curious as to whether there were events altered dogs could compete in. If there were, then it might be something to consider doing. We will stick to having fun playing dog sports!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Wouldn't people start to get suspicious when they were at every show because their bitch never came into heat?
> 
> You should try agility!


Ah, but in conformation, you can show bitches in season


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Goldilocks said:


> I have no intentions of showing her as she's already attained her Championship, I was just curious as to whether there were events altered dogs could compete in. If there were, then it might be something to consider doing. We will stick to having fun playing dog sports!


You might have fun showing her in Veteran's classes though, at specialities, if she is old enough. I love the Veteran's Classes-lots of applause and tears. Wonderful to see those old dogs strutting their stuff!


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I for one hope they always keep the rule that the dog must be intact. With towns passing laws trying to make you fix your dog way too early, showing your dog would be a way to hold off the surgery until the dog was the right age.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

While I expect (okay, hope) that most show competitors are responsible about unwanted breedings, I think this sends a *terrible* message to the general public. 
It suggests that neutered animals are somehow "inferior" to intact ones.
This just makes it a little more difficult to spread the message about responsible pet ownership.

allen


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think shows should be both to choose the best and to display what you have produced. Just my opinion. Displaying what you produce can include many fine dogs that won't be bred. Also, outstanding bitches could have pyo or other conditions causing them to have to be spayed, or could even have to be spayed while giving birth due to some complication. 

The Whippet national has altered classes, and it's a blast.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Dog Showing is supposed to be for breeders to showcase breeding stock, it is not supposed to just be a beauty pageant/ handler exhibition!!!! There have been a few bitches over the years, that people have questioned whether they were spayed or not. 

My 2 cents is: there are many more things, doggie related, that we can do with our dogs now, why not find something that is * fun* My personal opinion is conformation showing has gotten very cut throat.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

In Canada you can show an altered dog in Specialty Shows only and at that, only if the class is offered, which it usually is. It is possible to obtain an CH title for an altered dog, but the process is long, considering Specialty shows are few and far between. You'd have to virtually travel across Canada and hit every Specialty going AND win. We showed Nugget in the GRCBC Specialty in July here in BC, he won the class and got 2 pts. The other 2 days of Specialties he was up against a loverly CH bitch from Washington who whooped his ass AGAIN! She did it last year too. LOL. But typically the entries in those classes are very small to the # of pts. gained is low also. The next specialty in BC will be July 2010...... So here he is coming on 4 years old and has a whopping 2 points.
I digress though. Once a dog is a Champion, there's really not much more in conformation titles to be garnered unless you want to go for the "unofficial" titles of Best Veteran in Specialty etc. Also at specialties they usually offer a "Gun Dog" class, in that the dog must have a field title, WC, JH etc. And altered dogs may enter that class too. 
Maybe it's time to work on the titles after her name in agility, field, tracking, obedience? Those are usually the fun things that the dogs LOVE to do anyway and it's something you yourself can do with the dog, as in no pro handlers.
Good luck, hope I answered your question.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

arcane said:


> Dog Showing is supposed to be for breeders to showcase breeding stock, it is not supposed to just be a beauty pageant/ handler exhibition!!!! There have been a few bitches over the years, that people have questioned whether they were spayed or not.


I agree that shows are to showcase breeding stock. But the altered offspring of a still intact stud or bitch, can also showcase what their parents are producing thereby promoting the use of the parents as breeding stock.
Hope I said that right so it's understandable???
Case in point is our Nugget, son of Dusty. Nugget had to be altered, however, on several occassions we have had judges remark it's a shame he's altered. As good as Dusty was conformationally, (and he wasn't perfect) Nugget is even better. Showing Nugget from time to time, shows potential breeders what Dusty was/is capable of producing.
Make sense?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm sure all this is based on demand. Of course showing unfixed Goldens is in hot demand because it directly has to do with a breeders reputation and motivation, hobby and passion.

If nuetered and spayed dog owners organized into an "activist" group...a nuetered/spayed division would happen.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Just recieved an email today saying how UKC will be holding altered classes come January and I know that International shows have altered classes as well. May not be as close or popular as AKC or CKC confirmation shows but certainly something you could try if you so wished.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Is there any reason why they can't be spayed or neutered? I know it's a rule, but I was just wondering if there was like an actual purpose for the rule.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Is there any reason why they can't be spayed or neutered? I know it's a rule, but I was just wondering if there was like an actual purpose for the rule.



I would imagine its because the purpose of conformation showing is to prove and show off your dogs for the purpose of breeding.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> I would imagine its because the purpose of conformation showing is to prove and show off your dogs for the purpose of breeding.


:doh: I was JUST backreading the thread and saw another post about that. I feel like an idiot, LOL.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> You might have fun showing her in Veteran's classes though, at specialities, if she is old enough. I love the Veteran's Classes-lots of applause and tears. Wonderful to see those old dogs strutting their stuff!


I will admit that I had more fun watching the Veteran Sweeps at the National than the puppies!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> :doh: I was JUST backreading the thread and saw another post about that. I feel like an idiot, LOL.



LOL Nah! I didn't read back in the thread, so maybe_ I'm_ the idiot who just repeated what someone else said :curtain:


----------

